# Scott McKenzie ist gestorben



## DER SCHWERE (20 Aug. 2012)

*Hippie-Hymne "San Francisco" Scott McKenzie ist tot*






Er hatte nur einen Hit - aber was für einen! "San Francisco (Be Sure To Wear Flowers In Your Hair)" war 1967 wochenlang auf Platz eins der Singlecharts und wurde zur Hymne der Hippies und Blumenkinder. Nun ist ihr Sänger Scott McKenzie gestorben, er wurde 73 Jahre alt.




Wegen dieses Liedes sollen Hunderttausende nach Kalifornien gezogen sein: "San Francisco (Be Sure to Wear Flowers in Your Hair)". Der Folksänger Scott McKenzie sang 1967 diese Hymne der Flower-Power-Bewegung. Nun ist der Sänger, Songwriter und Gitarrist tot. Er starb nach Angaben eines Freundes am Samstag im Alter von 73 Jahren an den Folgen eines schweren Nervenleidens.

Seine australischen Freunde Gary und Raylene Hartman verbreiteten die Nachricht am Sonntag auf der offiziellen Internetseite von McKenzie, die sie bisher in seinem Namen betrieben. "Es war der schwerste Eintrag der letzten 15 Jahre", bestätigte Hartman der Nachrichtenagentur dpa. Die Hartmans hatten McKenzie mehrmals in Los Angeles besucht und waren ständig mit ihm in Kontakt. Sie wurden von einem Nachbarn über den Tod unterrichtet, sagte Hartman.

McKenzie litt seit 2010 unter dem Guillain-Barré-Syndrom, einem Nervenleiden, das zu Lähmungserscheinungen führen kann. Er lebte laut Website mit seiner Katze Spider und war gerade von einem zweiwöchigen Krankenhausaufenthalt nach Hause entlassen worden. Eine Nachbarin fand ihn am Sonntag in seiner Wohnung.

McKenzie, mit bürgerlichem Namen Philip Wallach Blondheim, wuchs in North Carolina auf und gründete mit seinem Jugendfreund John Phillips erst das Duo Smoothies und später das Trio Journeymen. Doch als Phillips die Band The Mamas & The Papas gründete und McKenzie vorschlug, miteinzusteigen, entschied dieser sich für eine Solokarriere.

Im Frühjahr 1967 kam für ihn mit dem Hit "San Francisco" der Durchbruch. Sein alter Kumpan Phillips schrieb den Text und produzierte die Platte mit Lou Adler. Eigentlich sollte der Song vor allem eine Werbung für das von Phillips organisierte Monterey Pop Festival sein, auf dem Jimi Hendrix und The Who auftraten. McKenzie sang dort erstmals die Blumenkinderhymne live.

Doch "San Francisco" wurde ein Welthit. In der Bundesrepublik Deutschland war der Song 1967 wochenlang auf Platz eins der Single-Hitparade, und McKenzie erzählte 2003 dem "Stern", dass das Lied in der DDR für viele ein Symbol des Widerstandes gewesen sei. Nach der Wende musste er angeblich "Hunderte von Autogrammen in alte ostdeutsche Pässe und auf wertlose Geldscheine schreiben - genau auf Karl Marx' feistes Gesicht!"

Scott McKenzie kam mit "Like An Old Time Movie" noch einmal kurz in die unteren Regionen der Hitparaden, er nahm das Country-Rock-Album "Stained Glass Morning" auf, doch vor allem kamen die Leute auf seine Solokonzerte wegen "San Francisco" - das klassische One-Hit-Wonder-Schicksal.

In den achtziger Jahren kam McKenzie dann doch noch zu den Mamas und Papas. Noch 1998 tourte McKenzie als Teil der Gruppe durch Großbritannien.

2003 sagte McKenzie in einem Interview, er habe das Gefühl, ständig schlapp und müde zu sein, was ihn auch von größeren Konzertreisen abhalte. "In den letzten fünf Jahren musste ich vor allem mit schweren Depressionen klarkommen", sagte der damals 64-Jährige dem "Stern".

Seine Krankheit mache ihn schwach, ängstlich und unsicher. Dennoch wolle er nicht mit starken Medikamenten für sein Wohlbefinden sorgen. Den Kampf mit Pillen gegen Depressionen habe er bereits als Jugendlicher eingestellt. "Einige Jahre lang haben mir Medikamente geholfen, aber dann wurden die Nebenwirkungen so schlimm, dass ich sie abgesetzt habe", sagte McKenzie damals der Zeitschrift.​

Quelle:Spiegel online


----------



## Punisher (20 Aug. 2012)

Ruhe in Frieden


----------

